# [Erfahrungsbericht] CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid



## Cart3r (21. August 2012)

Ich habe heute endlich meine Quick Fire Rapid Red bekommen. 

In den letzten Tagen ging es dann doch sehr schnell. Als am Samstag ein User auf geekhack durch Zufall die Tastatur in einem Online-Shop entdeckt hat, verdichteten sich die Anzeichen, dass die Tastatur doch noch in Europa/Deutschland erscheint. Auf Anfrage von mir gab es dann am Sonntag die Bestätigung von Cooler Master und heute halte ich die Tastatur in den Händen. 
Was ich sehr erstaunlich/komisch finde, ist, dass der Release wirklich ohne irgendwelche Hinweise ablief. CM hat bis heute die Tastatur nicht mal auf der deutschen Webseite gelistet (Stand: 21.08.12) und macht dafür bisher auch keine Werbung. Hätte das nicht jmd. durch Zufall entdeckt, wüssten wir wahrscheinlich bis heute immer noch nicht, dass die Tastatur erscheint.  Alles irgendwie komisch.

Wie ist jetzt die Tastatur? 
Mein erster kurzer Eindruck ist sehr gut. Es macht einen wertigen Eindruck und sieht gut verarbeitet aus. Ich habe mich bewusst für eine Tenkeyless Tastatur entschieden, da ich auf meinem Schreibtisch nicht viel Platz habe und den Nummernblock noch nie benutzt habe. Die Tastatur ist wirklich schwer, was für eine mechanische Tastatur aber ja normal ist. Die roten Switches gefallen mir auch sehr gut. 

Was jedoch sofort auffällt, ist, dass die Tastatur nur halbherzig lokalisiert wurde. Die Verpackung gleicht der amerikanischen Variante, sodass dort auch alles auf Englisch steht und das Ansi-Layout abgebildet ist. Auch der beiliegende User Guide ist komplett in Englisch. Die Tastatur an sich wurde schon an das deutsche Layout angepasst, jedoch nur dort, wo es nötig war. So wurde der Cursorblock von der englischen Variante übernommen (Ins statt Einfg etc.) und bei der STRG-Taste hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen (STRL). Wie gesagt, ich selber finde das alles gar nicht so schlimm. Das könnten aber Hinweise darauf sein, dass die Tastatur wirklich sehr kurzfristig für den europäischen Markt angepasst wurde und hier gar nicht so stark vermarktet werden soll. 

In den nächsten Tagen wird sich zeigen, wie sich die Tastatur im Alltag macht. Wenn ihr Fragen habt, versuche ich die gerne zu beantworten.

MfG Carter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (21. August 2012)

Hast du den Beitrag auch bei hardwareluxx kopiert?


----------



## Cart3r (21. August 2012)

Ja, ich habe meinen kleinen Bericht bei mehreren Communities veröffentlicht, weil es dort vielleicht auch paar Leute die gibt, die das interessieren könnte.


----------



## Nocci (21. August 2012)

Hmm interessant, hab noch keine mit Reds...
Allerdings bin ich einigermaßen penibel was solche kleinen Fehler angeht.

Was kostet das gute Stück denn?


----------



## moparcrazy (21. August 2012)

89,90€ http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CM_Storm/Quick_Fire_Rapid_MX_Red/1027344/?


----------



## Cart3r (21. August 2012)

90€ sind schon etwas überteuert. Ich habe sie zum Beispiel für 70€ gekauft. Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire Rapid, PS/2 & USB, DE (SGK-4000-GKCR1-GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ja, das es teilweise Englisch, teilweise Deutsch ist kann man wahrscheinlich nicht ändern. Ich versuche aber wenigstens für die STRG Tasten kostenlosen Ersatz von Cooler Master zu bekommen.


----------



## moparcrazy (22. August 2012)

Was für Stabilisatoren sind verbaut?
Die lackierte Platte in rot gefällt mir.
Die Logo Flut gefällt mir allerdings überhaupt nicht.
Auch der Schriftsatz und besonders A und Ä gefallen mir nicht.


----------



## Skeksis (22. August 2012)

Die rote Backlplate gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Einfach Keycaps tauschen, den Body lackieren und schon hat man ne gute und günstige TKL. Und ein Board mit Reds hab ich auch noch keins.


----------



## moparcrazy (22. August 2012)

Wäre es Dir eventuell möglich die Leertaste abzunehmen und ein Foto vom Board ohne die Taste zu machen?
Auch eine Nahaufnahme der Innenseite einer Taste wäre sehr interessant.


----------



## merkijan (23. August 2012)

Meine ist heute auch angekommen. Das war die erste "Mecha", bei der mir beim Auspacken der Plastikgeruch so penetrant in die Nase stieg, dass ich sie erstmal weg legen musste... 

Das mit den "STRG/STRL"-Tasten ist schon ein wenig amüsant. Morgen Vormittag habe ich ein bisschen Zeit - sollten also die gewünschten Bilder bis dahin noch nicht hochgeladen worden sein, liefere ich die dann  Morgen kann ich auch ein bisschen mehr zur Tastatur schreiben...


----------



## Cart3r (23. August 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Wäre es Dir eventuell möglich die Leertaste abzunehmen und ein Foto vom Board ohne die Taste zu machen?
> Auch eine Nahaufnahme der Innenseite einer Taste wäre sehr interessant.



Hier:


----------



## moparcrazy (23. August 2012)

Costar Stabilisatoren mit einem recht dickem Drahtbügel. Auch die Caps sehen gut aus. Deutlich bessere Qualität als ich erwartet hätte... Das zu dem Preis, ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (24. August 2012)

Danke für die ersten Einblicke. Sieht gut aus, insbesondere mit der roten Bodenplatte 

Erfreulicherweise sind in der Innenseite der Tasten die "Kreuze" (die man auf die MX-Schalter steckt) in *runden* Einfassungen  
(und nicht wie z.B. bei der QPad MK-80 in *mehreckigen *Einfassungen, die gerne mal Risse bekommen )

Ich würde die Quick Fire Rapid 10-keyless mit MX-Blue Switches nehmen, aber leider ist sie scheinbar vorerst nur mit den Reds erhältlich - schade. (Und eine "das keyboard" 10-keyless mit MX-Blue ist mir viel zu teuer)
Bei den Mechas von Razer sind die Tasten völlig verunstaltet, scheideen also auch aus...

Die Sache mit dem starken Platikgeruch schmeckt mir übrigens gar nicht, da ich in der Beziehung immer sehr empfindlich bin...hmmm


----------



## moparcrazy (24. August 2012)

Da muss das Teil halt vor der Nutzung eine Nacht im freien verbringen.



Nightlight schrieb:


> Und eine "das keyboard" 10-keyless mit MX-Blue ist mir viel zu teuer


Was, wo hast Du die denn gesehen? Eine DAS ohne Numblock wäre mir neu.


----------



## merkijan (24. August 2012)

Also bezüglich dem "Gestank" kann ich dich mittlerweile beruhigen - nach einer Nacht außerhalb der geschlossenen Verpackung hat sich ein Großteil des Plastikgeruchs "in Luft aufgelöst"  

Zur Qualität der Tastatur kann ich bisher auch nur Positives schreiben. Für den Preis auf jeden Fall ein nettes Modell. Am Wochenende werde ich sie mal ein wenig mehr in der Praxis testen, aber ich muss sagen, dass sie - (auch) in der Hand gehalten - einen extrem qualitativen Eindruck macht.


----------



## schnuufe (24. August 2012)

Im Preisvergleich wird die Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung gelistest. Trifft das zu oder ist das falsch?


----------



## Cart3r (24. August 2012)

Das ist falsch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. August 2012)

schnuufe schrieb:


> Im Preisvergleich wird die Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung gelistest. Trifft das zu oder ist das falsch?


 
Sieht man an den Schaltern das keine LEDs verbaut sind!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (25. August 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> ...
> Was, wo hast Du die denn gesehen? Eine DAS ohne Numblock wäre mir neu.



Sh!t, ich meine nicht DAS, sondern Filco - hab mich vertan. 

Ne DAS gibt es tatsächlich nicht als 10 keyless.

Und ne Filco ist erst recht ziemlich teuer.


----------



## moparcrazy (25. August 2012)

Macht ja nix.
Eine Filco ist ziemlich teuer sie ist aber auch jeden Cent wert...



Cart3r schrieb:


> 90€ sind schon etwas überteuert. Ich habe sie zum Beispiel für 70€ gekauft.


 Kannst Du bitte nochmal schreiben was Du tatsächlich bezahlt hast (Preis + Vorkasse, Nachnahme, Sofortüberweisung, PayPal, etc. + Versand)?
Die Geizhals Preise sind so meist nicht richtig, es sei denn man Wohnt beim Händler nebenan und kann sie dort auch Direkt abholen.


----------



## Cart3r (25. August 2012)

Bei degito.de für 70,90€ + 6,90€ Versand (Paypal) = 77,80€


----------



## moparcrazy (25. August 2012)

Dann doch günstiger als ich erwartet hätte.
Bei den meisten Versendern ist eine Extra Gebühr für die verschiedenen Zahlungsmethoden fällig + Versand, womit man bei etwa 85-90€ landet.


----------



## Cart3r (22. September 2012)

Also ich bin mit der Tastatur immer noch sehr zufrieden. Mir wurden mittlerweile neue Tasten zugeschickt, da ja einige falsch beschriftet waren (siehe Bild).

Des weiteren gibt es neue Infos bezüglich der Tastatur. Es erscheint eine neue Version der Tastatur, welches die alte Revision langsam ersetzten wird. Bei der neuen Version wird nicht mehr so viel Werbung auf die Tastatur gedruckt. Sie wird dann, wie eine Filco, nur noch auf der Rückseite eine CM Storm Logo besitzen. Ansonsten unterscheiden sich alte und neue Version nicht. Man kann jedoch nicht an der Verpackung erkennen, ob man nun die alte oder die neue kauft.

Die zweite (schlechte) Nachricht ist, dass jetzt bestätigt wurde, dass die Tastatur keinen 1000hz/1ms USB-Anschluss hast, sondern die regulären 125hz. Angeblich ist die Info irgendwie falsch kommuniziert wurden (auch intern). Für mich ist das irgendwie unverständlich, wie so etwas passieren kann. Aber naja 1000hz bei einer Tastatur hat sowieso nicht so viel Sinn wie z. B. bei einer Maus.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. September 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Eine Filco ist ziemlich teuer sie ist aber auch jeden Cent wert...


 Yep! +1


----------

